# Speed Goat Down



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Shot this dude this morning, my brother had the tag. Hunted for about 30 minutes when we got on this guy, 269 yd shot from his 270 WSM.


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

Nice goat! Way to go. Nice to see some harvest pics hit the forum. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Wow nice one! What state?


----------



## Wasatch Wings (Sep 29, 2015)

Congratulations! Way to get it done! I’ve heard that they can be the best meat around if taken care of extremely quickly.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome - thanks for sharing!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Awesome!
I had a really good one at 70 yards this morning. Didn't take the shot.
But I'm archery hunting


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

Man that made hunting season real. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Wasatch Wings said:


> Congratulations! Way to get it done! I've heard that they can be the best meat around if taken care of extremely quickly.


Yes, and it helps to not have run them for 8 hours before shooting . Shoot one first thing in the AM and get it on ice asap and you will have some great table fare.

-DallanC


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

That is a great goat! One of the rare ones I bet that get to have three mass measurements below the prongs!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Gotta love it! One of these years... Thanks for posting up.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Buckfinder said:


> Wow nice one! What state?


New Mexico.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Lots of character on that buck! Nice job!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

goofy elk said:


> Awesome!
> I had a really good one at 70 yards this morning. Didn't take the shot.
> But I'm archery hunting


Yeah, we cheated with the boomstick. We saw this guy last weekend while scouting and he wasn't a 1/4 mile away from there.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

DallanC said:


> Yes, and it helps to not have run them for 8 hours before shooting . Shoot one first thing in the AM and get it on ice asap and you will have some great table fare.
> 
> -DallanC


Yep, "lobster of the prarie".


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

High Desert Elk said:


> Yep, "lobster of the prarie".


Oh yea, especially after Packout showed his method to dry age the loin. Amazing.

-DallanC


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice work HDE! I'm jealous. I sure love antelope meat.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

DallanC said:


> Oh yea, especially after Packout showed his method to dry age the loin. Amazing.
> 
> -DallanC


Going to try that if I pop a couple of antelope does in Oct for sure.


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Sweet goat!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Dadgummit!! Alright, who put the fresh sliced antelope heart in the cast iron skillet!?!?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

DallanC said:


> Oh yea, especially after Packout showed his method to dry age the loin. Amazing.
> 
> -DallanC


By chance, do you have a link to the thread where he revealed this secret? I've tried using the search engine but have came up empty.


----------



## Wasatch Wings (Sep 29, 2015)

Looks absolutely delicious!


----------



## matt (Sep 18, 2017)

Great goat!!


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

Awesome! love that mass!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Very cool lope. Congrats to you guys.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice goat. Congrats


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Congrats...Nice Goat !


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks all. Antelope are fast approaching a favorite of mine to hunt.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

That .270 WSM sure is a sweet little cartridge, isn't it? What type of ammo did he shoot it with?


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

colorcountrygunner said:


> That .270 WSM sure is a sweet little cartridge, isn't it? What type of ammo did he shoot it with?


140 gr Accubond.


----------

